# Nosework



## ana19 (Jun 26, 2020)

Hey, I would love to start doing scent detection with Aron but I'm not sure where to start with learning about it. I'm completely new at this but I think he would enjoy it. Any good resources? Thank you.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

This is the basic version we have been doing: take some same and different size of cardboard boxes and spread them across a place like your garage or anywhere you don`t mind your dog doing hunt. Mark one of the same size boxes as the one you would always use for hiding food in it. Take some smelly treats, hide one in the box. Put a harness and long leash on your pup and let them go find the food. Make sure you don`t give clues, and you don`t lead them, just let them be in charge and work (hence harness and long lead) . Once they find it praise them and if needed encourage them to eat it from the box (not every dog is willing first to put their head into the box) and immediately while their head is still in the box, offer another treat to reinforce that they did well.
Ideally you would have another person to whom you hand over the box the food was in and they can then rearrange the boxes and refill while you walk away with your pup and then start over. If you have other dogs, they can take turns, making it even more exciting.
Once it becomes easy, you start making it more complex, like putting the food box into another one, hiding the box below a chair, have chairs around and stick the treat with cream cheese on the chair leg etc etc.

I have seen then as next level people taking the dogs outdoors and hiding the food in all sort of places, but i have not done that, as i do not want my dogs to pick up food they may find outdoors.

Our other version is hiding toys and the boys having to find them, that is more complex as the scent can blend, so i would do that once the food finding is at master level.

Hope this helps, it is a lot of fun


----------



## ana19 (Jun 26, 2020)

Gabica said:


> This is the basic version we have been doing: take some same and different size of cardboard boxes and spread them across a place like your garage or anywhere you don`t mind your dog doing hunt. Mark one of the same size boxes as the one you would always use for hiding food in it. Take some smelly treats, hide one in the box. Put a harness and long leash on your pup and let them go find the food. Make sure you don`t give clues, and you don`t lead them, just let them be in charge and work (hence harness and long lead) . Once they find it praise them and if needed encourage them to eat it from the box (not every dog is willing first to put their head into the box) and immediately while their head is still in the box, offer another treat to reinforce that they did well.
> Ideally you would have another person to whom you hand over the box the food was in and they can then rearrange the boxes and refill while you walk away with your pup and then start over. If you have other dogs, they can take turns, making it even more exciting.
> Once it becomes easy, you start making it more complex, like putting the food box into another one, hiding the box below a chair, have chairs around and stick the treat with cream cheese on the chair leg etc etc.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! I can't wait to try it out!


----------



## 87141 (Dec 23, 2020)

ana19 said:


> Hey, I would love to start doing scent detection with Aron but I'm not sure where to start with learning about it. I'm completely new at this but I think he would enjoy it. Any good resources? Thank you.


I do this with my Weimaraner I started simple put him in his crate get a peanut butter kong let him sniff it and then hide it in the house somewhere then let him out of the kennel and say find it...works great we’ve worked up to hiding it outside now and he’s doing great!

he has found cotton swabs with tea tree and fennel seed scents in it too

This is a V forum tho so I’ll say my goodbyes but I heard Vs do have Weimaraner in them!?


----------



## ana19 (Jun 26, 2020)

Micheley said:


> I do this with my Weimaraner I started simple put him in his crate get a peanut butter kong let him sniff it and then hide it in the house somewhere then let him out of the kennel and say find it...works great we’ve worked up to hiding it outside now and he’s doing great!
> 
> he has found cotton swabs with tea tree and fennel seed scents in it too
> 
> This is a V forum tho so I’ll say my goodbyes but I heard Vs do have Weimaraner in them!?


Thank you!


----------

